# double het pied&Albino royals



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can someone please explain how you produce a double het and how it all works.
thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## macR1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pair up 2 recessive morphs to get a double het, I.e.

Male albino to female pied, double het for albino pied
male ghost to female axanthic, double het for a true ghost
male albino to female axanthic, double het for snow

True ghost is what they call a visual axanthic/ghost.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

I will stick with the Albino and pied because these are the morphs i am interested in.

So if i pair a Albino to a pied I would get a normal looking snake but would be het for Albino and pied? What other snakes would come from this pairing?

If this is correct once i have done this and i have a het pied and albino what is the point of having the two hets in 1 snake?
Why not just have a paired of pieds and albinos(I know you shouldn't pair albino to albino)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Gecko1977 said:


> I will stick with the Albino and pied because these are the morphs i am interested in.
> 
> So if i pair a Albino to a pied I would get a normal looking snake but would be het for Albino and pied? What other snakes would come from this pairing?
> 
> ...


From an Albino x Pied pairing you'd get all Normals 100% DH Albino Pied.
The fun comes when you pair the DHs

The point of having DH's in one snake is that when bred together you have the chance of producing an Albino Pied.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

So would you breed a DH to DH or would you breed them to a Albino or pied?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Gecko1977 said:


> So would you breed a DH to DH or would you breed them to a Albino or pied?


To get the Albino Pied you'd need to do the DH x DH.

If you bred a DH x Pied you'd get normals and Pieds all poss het Albino and if you bred DH x Albino you'd get Albino and normal poss het Pied.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

So it's really all about the Albino pied then?
Thanks for your replies and help


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Gecko1977 said:


> So it's really all about the Albino pied then?
> Thanks for your replies and help


depends on what you want to breed but pairing an Albino to a Pied would suggest you ultimately want Albino Pieds.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

*DH x DH pairing*

One of my famous spreadsheets


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Nix said:


> One of my famous spreadsheets


cant read it, even if you click it its too small and blurred.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

markhill said:


> From an Albino x Pied pairing you'd get all Normals 100% DH Albino Pied.
> The fun comes when you pair the DHs
> 
> The point of having DH's in one snake is that when bred together you have the chance of producing an Albino Pied.


A mate of mine produced a visual Albino pied from a 3 egg clutch earlier this year, pairing was dhet x dhet..he had another 4 egg clutch a month later & produced 2 visual albinos poss het pied, a pied poss het albino & a normal poss dhet..fun, fun fun :2thumb:


----------



## ScotLass (Feb 9, 2012)

Visual Albino X Visual Pied = Double Het Albino Pied

Double Het Albino Pied X Double Het Albino Pied=
6.25% Normal 
12.5% Het. albino 
6.25% Visual albino 
12.5% Het. pied , 
25.0% Het. pied , Het. albino 
12.5% Visual albino, Het. pied
6.25% Visual pied , 
12.5% Visual pied , Het. albino 
6.25% Visual pied , Visual albino <- that's the one you want most :2thumb:


----------



## ScotLass (Feb 9, 2012)

jnr said:


> A mate of mine produced a visual Albino pied from a 3 egg clutch earlier this year, pairing was dhet x dhet..he had another 4 egg clutch a month later & produced 2 visual albinos poss het pied, a pied poss het albino & a normal poss dhet..fun, fun fun :2thumb:


Realistically what's he looking at selling the Double Visual for? Or is it a keeper?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ScotLass said:


> Realistically what's he looking at selling the Double Visual for? Or is it a keeper?


She was up for £10k - Waaaay OTT in my book

She was also advertised as a UK first - which again, was incorrect!


----------



## ScotLass (Feb 9, 2012)

alan1 said:


> She was up for £10k - Waaaay OTT in my book
> 
> She was also advertised as a UK first - which again, was incorrect!



Pssshhhhhh... ouch on the bank book, tho tbh someone wil probably pay that, given enough time.
I plan to be producing Axanthic Pied's next year, won't be selling them for half what their worth, as they'll take a year to sell, not sure what to start them at either though, as they are crazy money.
I have 9 het females breeding to three het males, so surely I get one.....!! Lol. Though it'll be the girls first season so I expect a few dud's, and some small clutches.
I know don't count my chickens.... lol. What's a scary price for them? And what's a realistic one?
Wouldn't mind a trade on a Pied Albino, but I hope to get one myself next year from four females. :Na_Na_Na_Na: That's be a keeper though!! Lol.


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

Why do people put such high price tags on them, like pieds £900 for a high white female. Iv just got a med white male and a female het for £850, when I get to breed them if I get a high white female I'm not ganna sell it for no where near that, I'd rather sell It for a more affordable price to someone who really wants one. 
Plus who decides that they are worth that price. Like why is a coral glow priced at £20k


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Juzz said:


> Why do people put such high price tags on them, like pieds £900 for a high white female. Iv just got a med white male and a female het for £850, when I get to breed them if I get a high white female I'm not ganna sell it for no where near that, I'd rather sell It for a more affordable price to someone who really wants one.
> Plus who decides that they are worth that price. Like why is a coral glow priced at £20k


Its all about supply and demand.

If there is only one of something you can put whatever price you want on it, if some one wants what you have they have no choice but to pay it.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

ScotLass said:


> Pssshhhhhh... ouch on the bank book, tho tbh someone wil probably pay that, given enough time.
> I plan to be producing Axanthic Pied's next year, won't be selling them for half what their worth, as they'll take a year to sell, not sure what to start them at either though, as they are crazy money.
> I have 9 het females breeding to three het males, so surely I get one.....!! Lol. Though it'll be the girls first season so I expect a few dud's, and some small clutches.
> I know don't count my chickens.... lol. What's a scary price for them? And what's a realistic one?
> Wouldn't mind a trade on a Pied Albino, but I hope to get one myself next year from four females. :Na_Na_Na_Na: That's be a keeper though!! Lol.


You would be supremly unlucky not to get a Lightening Pied from 9 DH females.


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

My next few snakes will be a anaxthic albino and a yellow belly but think I will be a few years behind everyone else.


----------



## ScotLass (Feb 9, 2012)

markhill said:


> You would be supremly unlucky not to get a Lightening Pied from 9 DH females.


I have been known to be suppremely unlucky....... :devil:
Tho... "luckily" all my girls are home reared so didn't have to shell out £1000 each!!!!!!???? :2thumb:


----------

